
Really useful anamorphisms in Ruby - nickb
http://weblog.raganwald.com/2007/11/really-useful-anamorphisms-in-ruby.html
======
maurycy
I feel sad when I have to click "new" to find such interesting links, and the
top ten is about the dancer's illusion, relaxation and pattern matching in
Ruby.

<here goes your favorite whining about redditization of the Hacker News>

